# My 4 solo guitar compositions!



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

Please listen each one and comment it. These is a recording from my final concert for diploma.

Plac (The cry)





Moderato cantabille (arrangement of a Serbian popular song)





Hrizantema (Chrysantemum)





Dragi kamen (Dear stone)


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

The violent, jangling opening of the first one was off-putting, and I wondered at first if it was a joke. After that, however, "the smoke cleared," and it became evident this was a real composition. Some lovely and unexpected chords in this piece; it almost sounds more like some form of jazz than classical.

The other three were more conventional classical-style pieces, and well-done. You have an interesting approach to classical guitar composition. 

But why do you play on an electric guitar? Wouldn't a classical guitar be more appropriate?


----------



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

Those disonances in the first composition are there to display some chaotic emotions. I agree with you about jazz influences in that one. I actualy play jazz more than classics.

I haven't learn composition, but have been studying harmony of classical composers.

That's the sound I for some reason like, and I think it adds to a sound. I don't know. It's also easier to control sound,...

Thanks for comments.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Great stuff!

Especially "Plac". Cool mix between the "soft lyrical" and the "rough dissonant". 

And I agree that is has a jazzy rather than a classic feal.


----------



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you very much. That is the effect I wanted to produce. Plac means Cry, so it is about one though moment in my life.

I am glad you understood it!

Igor Miskovic


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i enjoy watching and listening it. is it the tele? sound crispy, but good.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Not to play devil's advocate here, but I'm not particuarly fond of your playing or your compositions. I'm not sure what exactly is your point in these pieces, there is not really any kind of structure to them and your guitar playing is quite raw sounding and your guitar tone isn't very warm.


----------



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> i enjoy watching and listening it. is it the tele? sound crispy, but good.


It is a telecaster thinline 69' and it has a very nice sound I like.


----------



## igormiskovic (Mar 10, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Not to play devil's advocate here, but I'm not particuarly fond of your playing or your compositions. I'm not sure what exactly is your point in these pieces, there is not really any kind of structure to them and your guitar playing is quite raw sounding and your guitar tone isn't very warm.


My point is.
1) The cry - One bad moment in my life. It begins and ends in dissonances as a reflection of my mood. But in the middle there is a cry of hope. That could be emotional point of it.

Speaking of structure it has A B A structure. A is a dissonant romantic part in a tonality of E minor; and B is a jazz harmony structured part. It begins in C major and going in chromatical modulation, it comes to a Bb7b5 which is a dominant for Es major. But only shortly does it stop there it becomes Es dominant 7 that becomes C minor. Than there is a remenesence of a Besame mucho in C minor with F minor on a subdominant minor function. And than finaly it goes to Es minor with I VI II V famous jazz turnarounds and than goes back to A part.

That is talking of a tonality structaral plan. This is only for the first composition.

If you don't like my sound, I can say I am also not totaly happy with it, but I think it has a bit of warm in it at least. My tone is something I really must work more.

Thank you on your honest comments!

Very appriciated!

Igor Miskovic


----------

